
Outside Plato's Cave episode 1 (02/06/2020) - primMK
https://outsideplatoscave.substack.com/p/outside-platos-cave-episode-1-02062020?r=5xuid&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=web&utm_source=hackernews
======
primMK
please tell me what you think ? purely non profit newsletter

